# Old Photo/Darkroom Equipment- Help!



## mladybg (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi everyone,

My dad passed away a few years back and we are finally able to let go of his beloved camera and darkroom equipment. Problem is- we don't know much about some of the items (i.e. what they are, how much they are worth, etc.). I was hoping someone could help us out? 

I know one of these is a color enlarger (Durst C35) but what is it worth? Are there people out there still interested in it?  

And the others... I have no idea. The info I found on the web was in German and I couldn't get a good translation...HELP! (Sorry these are not uploaded vertically and I have more pics if you need them.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 13, 2013)

Moved to a forum where it will hopefully attract some of our more film-knowledgeable members.  To be frank, I don't think any of those enlargers are worth much.  The Durst C35 is a very entry-level/home darkroom unit, and the other two look rather elderly indeed.  I'm not an expert by any means, but if they were mine and someone offered me $25 each for them, I'd be very happy.  Have a look on Ebay to be an idea of what similar gear is selling for.  I would check the lenses though, as some of those can be quite valuable (it's unlikely, but you never know).


----------



## Derrel (Aug 13, 2013)

OMG--the little cheapie enlarger with the gray, rectangular head??? That was MY FIRST enlarger!!! I still have the thing!


----------



## tirediron (Aug 13, 2013)

Derrel said:


> OMG--the little cheapie enlarger with the gray, rectangular head??? That was MY FIRST enlarger!!! I still have the thing!


Any problem upgrading the firmware to handle the D3 raw files?


----------



## compur (Aug 13, 2013)

I would say it's a whatever-you-can-get situation or perhaps donate to a local school that has a traditional photo class.


----------



## terri (Aug 13, 2013)

Derrel said:


> OMG--the little cheapie enlarger with the gray, rectangular head??? That was MY FIRST enlarger!!! I still have the thing!



It calls to you softly from under its layer of dust.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 13, 2013)

What's in German? a name on the enlarger?? - that gets me intrigued. The first one does look older and offhand reminds me of some earlier Kodak home enlargers.

The second one looks like it says Tower - they sold cameras thru Sears and I've seen darkroom equipment (tanks, trays maybe) made by Tower. 

I agree, see what the lenses are... There could be interest from people who are into film photography. You could look at http://www.apug.org/forums/home.php , they have a Classifieds section but you might have to sign up or register to list there. Or Film Photography Project | An Internet Radio Show & On-Line Resource for Film Shooters Worldwide has a fairly active Flickr group, you could ask questions there.


----------



## ann (Aug 14, 2013)

These are not worth much, and in fact even a school that teaches traditional darkroom work won't find much use for them as they aren't going to hold up with heavy use.

I have seen high end enlarger setting out on the curb.


----------



## webestang64 (Aug 14, 2013)

mladybg said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My dad passed away a few years back and we are finally able to let go of his beloved camera and darkroom equipment. Problem is- we don't know much about some of the items (i.e. what they are, how much they are worth, etc.). I was hoping someone could help us out?
> 
> ...



Here in St. Louis those are worth nothing. I work at a lab and 2 or 3 times a month I get offers to buy enlargers. Most are just donated or given away for free. 
The only enlargers that sell around here are hugh Besler's with motorized head on a big chassis for printing from up to a 4x5 neg. Other than that the Ilford 500H cold light head mounted on said Besler chassis I use in my darkroom still sell for a good price.


----------

